
Apple Engineers Propose Standardized Format for SMS One-Time Passcodes - Amorymeltzer
https://www.macrumors.com/2020/01/31/apple-standardized-format-sms-one-time-passcodes
======
LinuxBender
Will this break OTP for non-smart phones and 2-way pagers?

